# Reef Tank Tops!



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi guys,

What do you all use to cover your reef tanks? I'm thinking of egg crate but I heard it diffuses light a ton. Currently using a glass top, but it traps a lot of heat, and it doesn't let all the light go through either. I've been searching and found out that clear mesh netting is the best, but it seems impossible to find here locally and in Canada. 

How do you guys do it?


----------



## the604kid (Aug 31, 2017)

why not just stay as open top?


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

I just got a midas blenny, and was thinking of getting a firefish as well, so basically cause of potential jumpers.


----------



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

DIY mesh top- Reef Dudes......


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

doesn't anything other than clear mesh block out a lot of light?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I use egg crate I mean the are ment to be used with fluorescents. If they block that much light I doubt they would use them


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

dino said:


> I use egg crate I mean the are ment to be used with fluorescents. If they block that much light I doubt they would use them


Good for office use not so much for display


am3ience said:


> doesn't anything other than clear mesh block out a lot of light?


It can yes.


am3ience said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What do you all use to cover your reef tanks? I'm thinking of egg crate but I heard it diffuses light a ton. Currently using a glass top, but it traps a lot of heat, and it doesn't let all the light go through either. I've been searching and found out that clear mesh netting is the best, but it seems impossible to find here locally and in Canada.
> 
> How do you guys do it?


I ordered from bulk reef supply they have different sizes maybe order some with a group of friends and split shipping costs, I ship it to point Roberts and drive over and pick up. You can order window screen kits or just call around the local stores to see what's available, ive gone to Rona Lowe's and JD and found them.



am3ience said:


> I just got a midas blenny, and was thinking of getting a firefish as well, so basically cause of potential jumpers.


Fire fish tend to be small so if they jump it's a good possibility they will make it through the net. As I mentioned above they have different size mesh at BRS but I didn't like the smallest size as it diffused tons of light medium size was great it's saved me many times I have a wrasse that gets picked on constantly so he jumps 4 x a day.


----------

